# Catching Liam Digging



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Some of the CG members may have already seen this but I wanted to share it here.

This is my Liam that I was able to catch digging in my yard. He did not know I was there until the end, as you will see in his face......:roflmao:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've seen that look before. A few more times than I'd like. They sure do know how to look guilty.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

LOVED IT! At the end he's like "Oops! Busted!" Too funny!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Gotta Get da ball, gotta get da ball...Liam, you are funny!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I remember this video because it's funny when, in the beginning, he's digging for the ball and he notices that it's out of the hole....so then he puts it back in the hole with his nose so that he can keep digging for it. Biscuit does that with balls in the house (which is why he is no longer allowed to have balls in the house)...he will put it in the 'toe space' under my kitchen cabinets and keep digging for it. If you take it out for him he just puts it right back again. I love Liam's ears swishing back and forth while he digs.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww that's an adorable look at the end!! hehe


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

It's amazing, I think all goldens instinctively know that look.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That was funny! I'm sure he thought "Oh No I bet I'm in trouble now!"


----------

